# Sad news to report:



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sad news to report*:

Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71 and rollin in dough.

Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours.

Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Born and bread in Minnesota, Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers.. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half- baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, he still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions.

Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children: John Dough, Jane Dough and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart.

The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.

If this made you smile for even a brief second, please rise to the occasion and take time to pass it on and share that smile with someone else that may be having a crumby day and kneads a lift.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2011)

*groan*  lol


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 25, 2011)

Funny, funny, funny! thanks a lot.

Mike


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## rdknb (Feb 25, 2011)

way to funny


----------



## miamirick (Feb 25, 2011)

ok beer,   theres nothing funny about the dough boy kicking the bucket,   i shed a tear just reading the headline  the day we lose those premade pastries will be a sad one indeed!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL good one.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## cycletrash (Feb 26, 2011)

Good one


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## alblancher (Feb 28, 2011)

If you make enough dough you will rise to the top of your proofession


----------



## mikew (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still slapping my knee!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2011)

You guys should be ashamed---Making fun of a poor little Doughboy!







Bear


----------



## alelover (Mar 3, 2011)

You guys slay me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## jmk3921 (Mar 4, 2011)

.


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, RIP Dough Boy......


----------



## jmk3921 (Mar 4, 2011)

.


----------

